# Vintage tricycle tires



## rusty adams (Aug 16, 2017)

I am looking to buy vintage tricycle tires for a 1960 Midwest tricycle.  Tires measures 7 5/8 diameter buy 1 inch wide and the rim is 6 inches.  The front tire has a 8 1/2 inch rim.  It is 1 inch wide by 10 inch diameter.


----------



## kirk thomas (Aug 16, 2017)

How about 10" with a 7" rim


----------



## rusty adams (Aug 17, 2017)

I would like to keep it as original as possible.  Looking for NOS tires.


----------



## 100bikes (Aug 20, 2017)

rusty adams said:


> I am looking to buy vintage tricycle tires for a 1960 Midwest tricycle.  Tires measures 7 5/8 diameter buy 1 inch wide and the rim is 6 inches.  The front tire has a 8 1/2 inch rim.  It is 1 inch wide by 10 inch diameter.



Are there any identifying marks on the tires you have?

I have a number of semi pnu tires in a variety of sizes..


----------



## rrtbike (Aug 20, 2017)

Post pics of what you are looking for
@rusty adams .... It always helps.


----------



## rusty adams (Sep 29, 2017)

100bikes said:


> Are there any identifying marks on the tires you have?
> 
> I have a number of semi pnu tires in a variety of sizes..



Can I call you?


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 29, 2017)

8" trike wheels measure 7 5/8 when new.
    I have that tire ; ..N.O.S. ....on or off rims..
      Front is a 10" with that measurement .
        I have those too.
  the trick is finding Pliable tires.
  Most are rock hard.
 the ones I have are as soft as I have found.
Bike884@aol.com


----------



## 100bikes (Oct 4, 2017)

Here is a pretty complete list of available sizes and dimensions.

Let me know.


----------



## rusty adams (Apr 6, 2018)

100bikes said:


> Are there any identifying marks on the tires you have?
> 
> I have a number of semi pnu tires in a variety of sizes..


----------



## rusty adams (Apr 6, 2018)

call me at 937 779 0002


----------



## rusty adams (Apr 6, 2018)

No marks.  They were made by Firestone.


----------

